# MySpace users these days are beyond retarded



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/emokid4352

Here is a joke myspace I made for my friends

some people think is real
in fact
they think thats a real pic
even though it has EMO-KIDS.COM plastered over it

Also, read my "suicide letter", its pretty well done if I say so myself.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 12, 2007)

Pretty lame if you ask me, I mean you waste your time making a false profile to get enjoyment? Really, that's not cool.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Pretty lame if you ask me, I mean you waste your time making a false profile to get enjoyment? Really, that's not cool.


uhhh wut

did you even read the first post? it was made for my friends, this was when my and a friend wanted to see who could get a gf faster, and when we were discussing about it in school, someone said "what if he wins" i said "id turn emo" and then the joke evolved from there


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 12, 2007)

ha ha, i enjoyed it. I hate myspace and Facebook and the amount of time all my friends waste on it.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 12, 2007)

At what time were MySpace users not retarded?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> At what time were MySpace users not retarded?


ye got a point there


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty lame if you ask me, I mean you waste your time making a false profile to get enjoyment? Really, that's not cool.
> ...



Could of put that in the first message don't you think?


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL This makes me want to throw up. Very authentic, well done.

Kinda makes you think - what if every stupid-ass myspace page is just some normal Joe Guy making fun of emo kids.

Only in a better world, I suppose.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...


Its not my fault you're not the brightest bulb in the pack, I'd think anyone else on here could've interpreted "I made it for my friends"(in my first post) as "I didn't make it to whore attention".


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...




Well, Sorry I didn't bother to read your post and went straight to the message.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Well, Sorry I didn't bother to read your post and went straight to the message.


*facepalm

That is all.


----------



## dsbomb (Nov 13, 2007)

Facebook people aren't any less retarded...  Some kids advertised their 3-kegger party this weekend on Facebook.  Guess who shows up?  47 kids end up arrested for underage drinking.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Facebook people aren't any less retarded...Â Some kids advertised their 3-kegger party this weekend on Facebook.Â Guess who shows up?Â 47 kids end up arrested for underage drinking.



I hate facebook, so much crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It use to be "college students only" but now... EVERYONE is there. And I got attacked by zombies like 50 times already!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dsbomb @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook people aren't any less retarded...Â Some kids advertised their 3-kegger party this weekend on Facebook.Â Guess who shows up?Â 47 kids end up arrested for underage drinking.
> ...


maybe one day it will be college exclusive, and ill join


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...


Do you, by any chance, have and actively use a myspace account?

Just wondering.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 13, 2007)

Mewgia said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiboy said:
> ...



I just recently started going to myspace again.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 13, 2007)

lol i like the 
favorite movie: notebook
thing


----------



## iritegood (Nov 13, 2007)

I found it quite amusing. I wonder if the various people who commented on your profile were serious or just going along with the joke. I really hope, for the fate of humanity, that it's the latter.


----------



## two40 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > At what time were MySpace users not retarded?
> ...




myspace is the gutters of the internet. i don't know how so many people joined. what a filthy place.


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 13, 2007)

MySpace = the new AOL Homepages... just worse.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(two40 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...


Stop talking, please. You don't even understand WHAT MySpace IS if you make a comment like that. It's a forum based off ONE opinion, it's a massive network filled with MILLIONS of peoples accounts.

Now...if you said 4chan we could've had an agreement.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 13, 2007)

I HAVE A MYSPACE!! 


Myspace is ok. Im no myspace whore though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So many predators out there, pretty creeepy! Good thing you gotta accept a friend request before they can post on your page thinger.


----------



## two40 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(two40 @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...



just because i do not agree with your opinion doesn't make you right. or vice versa for that matter.

fact. myspace has to be one of the ugliest parts of the web. no style, shit formatting, emo pre-teens in need of razors. this is not my opinion, this is reality. i have yet to see an aesthetically pleasing myspace page. hence, the gutters of the internet.


----------



## virulous (Nov 13, 2007)

Facebook FTW


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 13, 2007)

myspace is the king


----------



## amptor (Nov 13, 2007)

myspace gets hacked frequently, avoid.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

myspace will be the downfall of our society. I'm not joking. 







 linkiboi does it again. it's funny cos it's true!


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> myspace will be the downfall of our society. I'm not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True to that.

I use to be a myspace whore be on it whenever i can, it was quite disturbing. Then i had one good look at myself and said what have i turned into. So the next day i deleted my account. It is quite funny all my mates talk at school and most of the time about myspace, then they'll all rip on me like "oh what a fag he doesn't have myspace anymore he deleted it" and stuff like that i just laugh and and take no notice of it anymore and think haha what dumb asses.

i guess myspace can be good if you dont become addicted, but it is very hard not to stay addicted, so yeah. I stay away from it now, the amount of malicious files i would get from that started to increase and increase. All though eventually it will become the downfall IMO.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> myspace gets hacked frequently, avoid.


Say that to the over 20,000 Myspace e-mails and passwords I got without even trying or caring, which I have no use for.
...oh wait a second.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > myspace gets hacked frequently, avoid.
> ...



LOL, my mate and I during school made a program that said it would add over 5000+ plus friends for you automatically all you had to do was input your email and password you used for myspace (course it was bullshit). He did all the coding i did all the cosmetic work for him, and cause he had a site we had the program send all the details to the database he made for this. Once you had entered your email and password it would take you to an external site he had and would say check your friends regularly and see the number increase, and it had a mysapce logo and looked very professional. We had our doubts that people would be stupid enough to actually do this, but we got to work that that night spreading and circulating it via MSN and what not. Couple weeks later we had something like that 1000-2000 emails and passwords. This was 3 months ago. It has died down now but we still get the odd username and password, its completely useless to me but my mate loves it, sits there changing accounts. We still lol about it everynow and then. Surprising what people would do just for extra friends.


----------



## enarky (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd avoid _anything_ owned by Rupert Murdoch like the plague.


----------



## ackers (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(two40 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(two40 @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...


You know there are some pretty darn good bands on myspace. Take Yellowcard, Feeder and Mr Lightweight for example. I might even get a myspace one day as I have some music I'd like to share.


----------



## Urza (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a bit proud to say that I've never had a MySpace account.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)

Very well done MySpace.
Could you do mine a little less.... pink please?

j/k

I do have a MySpace account, but I forgot my password =(

You are really crafty, aren't you Linkiboy?


----------



## kingmathyou (Nov 13, 2007)

I have myspace, although I hate it. I only log on like once ever 4 or 5 days. I hate seeing people posting those stupid bulletins about themselves. And I hate reading people's "About Me" section. All of them just talk about how individual they all are. At least that's how it is around me. Ugh, I'm glad someone else hates the site and the retards on it.


----------



## amptor (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> myspace will be the downfall of our society. I'm not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unibomber said computers are the downfall of society and he is correct to a little bit of a degree at least.  Look what you can buy on the internet as opposed to in b&m stores.  Pretty bad huh?  It makes it so people don't really have to go outside any more.  But on the other hand I guess one could venture out and do something else instead of shopping/movies which imo is better use of time.

Also the myspace passwords yeah I don't see use for random people's email / account passwords for any site, can't really do anything with it.  Also I saw one account where some tard logged into a hawt chick's email account and sent a mass mail to all her contacts explaining (untruthfully) that she's a lesbian and a hardcore drug addict.  Kinda funny I suppose I mean..if I had the sense of humor of a spoiled 15 year old white boy.  But other wise kinda stupid.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> You know there are some pretty darn good bands on myspace. Take Yellowcard, Feeder and Mr Lightweight for example. I might even get a myspace one day as I have some music I'd like to share.



Uhh don't like practically all bands in existence have a myspace? I have a myspace and I used to be quite addicted to it but now I never go on it, except to sometimes find new music for myself.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> At what time were MySpace users not retarded?



true.
but it makes for an easy one night stand so much easier.


----------



## Issac (Nov 14, 2007)

oh okay... then obviously I am retarded...

I use myspace... My friends use myspace... I sometimes talk with them there, when they're not around.
I talk some with some of the bands I like... and I even made friends with the lead singer of a band... not that it is any special or something, it's just fun to have the opportunity to do so.

Also, I buy a lot of music via myspace.. getting in contact with not that big bands, getting them to send me their cd's and eventually I'll review it as well...

I think myspace is a good thing, if you stay away from all the spam-accounts and fraud-things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and skip that FUCKING BULLSHIT about emo... you don't even know what emo is.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> LOL, my mate and I during school made a program that said it would add over 5000+ plus friends for you automatically all you had to do was input your email and password you used for myspace (course it was bullshit). He did all the coding i did all the cosmetic work for him, and cause he had a site we had the program send all the details to the database he made for this. Once you had entered your email and password it would take you to an external site he had and would say check your friends regularly and see the number increase, and it had a mysapce logo and looked very professional. We had our doubts that people would be stupid enough to actually do this, but we got to work that that night spreading and circulating it via MSN and what not. Couple weeks later we had something like that 1000-2000 emails and passwords. This was 3 months ago. It has died down now but we still get the odd username and password, its completely useless to me but my mate loves it, sits there changing accounts. We still lol about it everynow and then. Surprising what people would do just for extra friends.Â



Of course, you'd never have taken part in an illegal phishing scam which could earn you a few years in prison


----------



## decept (Nov 14, 2007)

I initially made my myspace account to pimp my brother's band.  His band is no more and I cut my 'friends list' from around 700 to just my real friends at around 50.

I agree most of myspace is stupid, and the annoying bulletins piss me off to no end, but it can be useful if you know how to use it.


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a myspace :X


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 15, 2007)

All of my friends are really smart and witty so I like having a myspace with them because we will post bulletins with stuff that's really funny/enjoyable to read. Unlike this post I just wrote...



/wrist


----------



## JPH (Nov 15, 2007)

You never cease to amaze me, Linkiboy.
People on MySpace, for the majority, are indeed 'retarded'. 
It seems like none of them have a 'sense' of contrast...

Boy, that was one heck of a note there! Extremely authentic, at that. In fact, if I didn't know any better...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You seem to have a very good 'interpretation', if you will, of the life on an Emo.
I deem you GBAtemp's official Emologist (Ee-mohl-oh-jist)


----------



## Issac (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I have a myspace :X



give me it


----------



## Foie (Nov 15, 2007)

The thing is, there are so many people like that on gayspace.  And then all the crappy ads and junk because peple are stupid enough to give their name and password for some profile watcher thingy.  It's completely stupid these days.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> The thing is, there are so many people like that on *gayspace*.Â And then all the crappy ads and junk because peple are stupid enough to give their name and password for some profile watcher thingy.Â It's completely stupid these days.



was that a joke? cause it exists.
http://gayspace.com/


----------



## Nero (Nov 16, 2007)

Owned!

Never knew there was a "Gayspace"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## nephdj (Nov 16, 2007)

after 2 weeks u only have 28 friends
seems not many people fell for ur "trap", guess they proved ur retarded


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 16, 2007)

lol I did recently make a myspace, but I have done nothing to it. Planning to make it pretty over the break...I mainly did it to find local bands. There is a fairly large underground metal scene in my area.

Maybe someone shouold make a GBAtemp MySpace group (or whatever it's called)


----------



## decept (Nov 16, 2007)

If a group is made send me an invite.  My myspace profile is:

http://www.decept.net


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

GBAtemp MySpace group FTW!!!

http://www.myspace.com/235781189


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nephdj @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> after 2 weeks u only have 28 friends
> seems not many people fell for ur "trap", guess they proved ur retarded


1. I never advertised my myspace anywhere
2. I never sent anyone any friend invites.
3. I never intended to get friends, I usually denied everyone(to make the account look more emo). I started accepting people after I thought that since I'm getting so many, might as well see where this leads me.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 16, 2007)

i signed up for myspace about 2 years ago after about 1 hour on myspace i never went back to it again 

myspace seems to be for teenage girls and ppl who wants STD's lol


----------



## Bitbyte (Nov 16, 2007)

"It has come to my attention that I have overstayed my welcome in this world. "

Ahahaha. First line and already a classic


----------



## moozxy (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, there are so many people like that on *gayspace*.  And then all the crappy ads and junk because peple are stupid enough to give their name and password for some profile watcher thingy.  It's completely stupid these days.
> ...



There's a mydeathspace aswell where you can visit dead people's myspaces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://mydeathspace.com/


----------



## Osaka (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> http://www.myspace.com/emokid4352
> 
> Here is a joke myspace I made for my friends
> 
> ...


Maybe they thought that you were the kid in the photo? and that you were the one in the photo at emo-kids.com? 

I hate emo people btw


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> i signed up for myspace about 2 years ago after about 1 hour on myspace i never went back to it again
> 
> myspace seems to be for teenage girls and ppl who wants STD's lol


76% of MySpace is male, and how do you get STD's on the internet. 


Sex no goes on my list of things you know nothing about.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(decept @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> If a group is made send me an invite.Â My myspace profile is:
> 
> http://www.decept.net
> 
> ...


Ok, made one for the halibut http://groups.myspace.com/GBAtemp  guess I should make a new topic bout this huh?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i signed up for myspace about 2 years ago after about 1 hour on myspace i never went back to it again
> ...


Did you pull that statistic out of your ass?

Also a lot of people use myspace now as a dating site.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> ...


If anything its "76% of MySpace is female..."
Most guys that I have ever met think myspace is gay...


----------



## Dermy (Nov 17, 2007)

46% of all statistics are made up.

I don't have a myspace, and don't think I'll ever really want one.

I have a youtube though, that's all I really need.


----------



## Foie (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, there are so many people like that on *gayspace*.Â And then all the crappy ads and junk because peple are stupid enough to give their name and password for some profile watcher thingy.Â It's completely stupid these days.
> ...



Yes, that was a joke.  And yes, I knew it exists.  My friend always goes on myspace at my house, and I call it gayspace.  Simple as that.


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.myspace.com/emokid4352
> ...



I hate people who thinks that is emo....


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey ive got one, mainly because my friends don't check their email so if i ever wanted to tell them something i would use it. But the link is in my sig.


----------



## Knab (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...



i just fucking hate emo's

please they try so hard to get people to notice them instead of just getting over there self and realizing people dont give a shit  every one has there own problems.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 26, 2007)

myspace is retarded.. worst place ever. 100% bloat... I mean, what's the appeal besides "everyone" is using it?


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> myspace is retarded.. worst place ever. 100% bloat... I mean, what's the appeal besides "everyone" is using it?


Well how about a better connection to your friends? If you use it right you won't get spammed .


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

This thread is full of lose.


----------

